# e38 speakers



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone know where all the speakers are in the car and what size the subwoofers are and how many are there?


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

In my E38 97'....all the speakers are 5.25. They are on each door and four on the rear deck(8 total), with two under each cover. The cover is a easy removal with a flat head screw driver.


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

wikipedia is tell me there is like 14 spreakers and 4 subwoofers in the back its just kinda confussing to find the 14 speakers


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

driver door has 3 that includes tweeters, passenger door (3), rear deck (4) and rear doors possibly contain the rest. dont sound accurate though. how about popping that rear speaker panel and checking.


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

yea im going to do that becasue the second i turn the bass up in my e38 the speakers just start distorting so they are probley all gone and need replaceing


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

When I had mine changed out, they told me I had 3 in each front door, 2 in each rear door, and 4 subs in the rear deck.


----------

